# Can't view pics on Olympus camera



## rizqe (Sep 10, 2008)

Hello! :wave:

I hope I'm posting this in the right category...

I went to have my pictures from my Olympus camera printed at a photo shop, and the lady who took care of it said their ESET antivirus detected a couple of things (not sure if virus or spyware) called RECYCLER from my XD memory card. And she promptly deleted those.

But now I can't view the pictures on my memory card with my camera!!! A blue screen appears with the words WRITE PROTECT in red letters, and picture of a memory card.

But when I insert the card into my laptop it reads the files just fine. 

What could be wrong? Could the RECYCLER have been an important part of the camera? Could anyone please help me? :sigh:

Thank you!~~


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Does your camera have a 'FORMAT' option. I would think so; try reformatting the card with the camera.


----------



## rizqe (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi!

Yes it does... I'll try that. Thanks for the help!


----------

